# Cube Acoustics USA



## shag55 (Jul 22, 2019)

Anyone got any info on Cube Acoustics USA amplifiers? Can't seem to find any info on them.
the Reference 502 and 504 is what i'm interested in.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Never heard of them. Where did you originally hear or see info about said company?


----------



## shag55 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

They look nice


----------

